# Good budget-friendly dryer recommendations?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Someone else asked about this a while ago and this was my reply...

I worked in a grooming salon in Toronto many years ago, and we had about eighteen dogs booked in, and the dryer died. We needed a quick fix, so we bought a medium sized shop vac from the hardware store (it has to be one of the type where you can affix the hose to an exhaust hole). It works exactly the same as an expensive dryer. Dont ever use it to vacuum or it will begin to smell, but if you use it only to dry the dog, it will be a wonderful, inexpensive solution to your problem. If you run it for a fe minutes ahead of needing it, it will begin to blow out warm air.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Someone else asked about this a while ago and this was my reply...
> 
> I worked in a grooming salon in Toronto many years ago, and we had about eighteen dogs booked in, and the dryer died. We needed a quick fix, so we bought a medium sized shop vac from the hardware store (it has to be one of the type where you can affix the hose to an exhaust hole). It works exactly the same as an expensive dryer. Dont ever use it to vacuum or it will begin to smell, but if you use it only to dry the dog, it will be a wonderful, inexpensive solution to your problem. If you run it for a fe minutes ahead of needing it, it will begin to blow out warm air.


And I took ASP advice and got my shop vac and it was around $20-$25 and it works very well. Thank you!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are most welcome Olie. Glad you are happy with it!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks! We actually just bought a little back-up shop-vac a few months ago that we have not used yet.....I will give it a try!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's ironic that you came up with that, Arreau. While I was waiting for our new dryer to come, I actually thought of using our shop vac on exhaust to dry my dogs. But, ours had been used to clean the basement so it was a "no" for me. Glad to hear it does work._


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

***~~Looking for Serious Dryer Advice!!~~***

I've been searching through the poodle forum, and can't really seem to get a feel for 'good, better, best' option for hair dryers. Is it really that much personal opinion? I have two dogs and drying them with my hairdryer is just a total pain! I just got paid today (whoray!) so I'm looking to spend some hard earned $ on a good dryer. I read the posts about a shop vac- but I don't think I have the space for a "big canister" vacuum cleaner nor do I really want to use it.


So would everyone agree this is a good "budget" non show dog dryer?
http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-AFTD-3-Commander-4-0-Peak/dp/B00063KHPE










_*or*_ are any of these good, better, best solutions?? (click link for the comparison I choose)
*Comparison: Grooming, Grooming Equipment, Dryers & Dehumidifiers*
http://www.petedge.com/catalog/prod...Id=263&subCategoryId=191&Nty=1&categoryId=191

















Also, I've never actually bought anything from PetEdge, do I need an account set up, or can anyone purchase via creditcard?


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

btw- this is adorable!
The Happy Hoodie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kk9n_9B3tw


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the B-Air one (the green one) and it works well for a spoo or two. It's not the most powerful velocity dryer, it gets the job done; but my daughter says it takes a little longer than she was used to with the very powerful dryers at PetSmart when she worked there...

I have no idea how big of a difference it makes (if any at all) but the B-Air dryer blows at a maximum speed of 30,000 feet per minute. The other two dryers don't have that high of a FPM speed (although the Metro is a 4hp and the B-Air is a 2hp - I think!!) 

I liked the size, price and air speed of the green machine so that's what I bought myself for Christmas!! 

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> Also, I've never actually bought anything from PetEdge, do I need an account set up, or can anyone purchase via creditcard?



I have never used any of those dryers, but you can buy from PetEdge - just like you would any place else. They are quick and have some fun goodies.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Someone else asked about this a while ago and this was my reply...
> 
> I worked in a grooming salon in Toronto many years ago, and we had about eighteen dogs booked in, and the dryer died. We needed a quick fix, so we bought a medium sized shop vac from the hardware store (it has to be one of the type where you can affix the hose to an exhaust hole). It works exactly the same as an expensive dryer. Dont ever use it to vacuum or it will begin to smell, but if you use it only to dry the dog, it will be a wonderful, inexpensive solution to your problem. If you run it for a fe minutes ahead of needing it, it will begin to blow out warm air.


Didnt you eventually get a CC Kool Dry? Im guessing you like the Kool Dry better than the shop vac?


----------

